# 3 way stereo build.Good driver combo?



## thumper24 (Aug 12, 2012)

Amp ill be using.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=82-180-049
All drivers,1 per box.RT002A Ribbon Tweeter
http://www.ribbonspeaker.com.tw/RT002A-980514.htm
Tang Band W4-1337SD 4" Titanium Driver
http://www.tb-speaker.com/detail/1230_04/w4-1337sd.htm
Tang Band W4-1658SB 4" Midbass Driver
http://www.tb-speaker.com/detail/1230_04/w4-1658sb.htm
What would be a good crossover for this combo?I'm not afraid to build one.
What size box would be good?I hope not the size of TriTrix MTM TL Knock-Down CNC Speaker Cabinet.I would like the box to be smaller.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

The sensitivity of the midrange and woofer you've chosen look prettly low... Once you factor in BSC you will be looking at maybe a 82dB speaker, which isn't very efficient. On the bright side a 3-way would typically handle more power.

There are also much better amps out there for the money. Do you have a receiver already?

Have you read the stickies on speaker building, or searched around on the internet at all? It really isn't as simple as slapping together some speakers that might look cool...


----------



## thumper24 (Aug 12, 2012)

Whats bsc?Even though sensitivity is low could it still be good?How does 92,87,& 87 make 82?Why does a speaker got to be mid 90s-100db+ to be efficient?No,no receiver.I thought of just using my external sound card on my laptop.I thought of getting the amp because it has a frequency range of 10-50,000Hz.Other ones I seen in that range are way more expensive then this one.
The only things in the stickies on speaker building I seen are tools other use.I have a little.I was on this one site that looked pretty detailed but letters were 1/4 size of these,hard to see.Felt like reading the holy bible lol.
Whats a good link for learning specs of drivers & how to calculate combos?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Baffle Step Compensation.

Basically it is a shelving filter that knocks down a woofer level below the point where it loses gain from the baffle. It flattens the response (so the woofer doesn't sound shouty), but at the expense of efficiency.

Parts Express has a lot of good resources and driver specs. Vance Dickason's Loudspeaker Design Cookbook goes over a lot of good points on speaker parameters, crossover design, and different ways to optimize.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

A "good link for learning specs of drivers & how to calculate combos" is called a speaker building textbook, Alden and Dickason are two popular authors. 

Done right, loudspeaker design has a long and steep learning curve. BSC is just one example of a design parameter that you're unfamiliar with. If you find a source for quick answers, be assured that they are probably incorrect, or not applilcable to your project. Go back to the bible and read the first link...
https://sites.google.com/site/undefinition/diy-faqs-provendesigns

Notice the first response:
"It really isn't as simple as slapping together some speakers that might look cool..."

The second tells you what BSC is, in very simple terms, but not what a shelving filter is, how to design one, and what parameters might be needed for a beneficial result. You received nothing useful because you're asking such a general question. 

I'll try to hammer home the message that your first post is an effort in futility. Please consider what Paul's said in his FAQ as speaker designers understand the truth in Paul's words. Until you do, you're not a speaker designer.

And you'll not be spending your time and money in a profitable pursuit. Here's hoping you haven't spent money...

If you do understand, then check out PE's "Links to existing speaker designs" sticky to see if there are any you'd like to make. They all come with crossover designs and box plans/guidelines. 

Have fun,
Frank


----------



## thumper24 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for helping me out & the link!
I saw these & i'm pretty interested in buying them.
SEAS Excel W15CY-001 (E0015) 5.5" magnesium 
http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/approx-5-woofers/seas-excel-w15cy-001-e0015-5.5-magnesium-cone-woofer/
Or Eton 5-300/A8 Symphony 5" Mid/Bass with Phase Plug.$9 difference 
http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/approx-5-woofers/eton-5-300/a8-symphony-5-mid/bass-with-phase-plug/
Fostex FT7RP Ribbon Tweeter
http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/ribbon-tweeters/fostex-ft7rp-ribbon-tweeter/
Might start out with a 2 way build for my first.If I paired the fostex with the seas I don't think a crossover would be needed.Do I need to wire these in parallel to keep 8ohm?Or does that only work if driver is exact type as the other?

Might use this amp & recommended power supply,adjusted to 100W x 2 (8 ohms, 0.008% THD).
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=320-313
I will get down to reading now


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

thumper24 said:


> Might start out with a 2 way build for my first.If I paired the fostex with the seas I don't think a crossover would be needed.Do I need to wire these in parallel to keep 8ohm?Or does that only work if driver is exact type as the other?


It doesn't quite work that way. You most definitely would need a crossover for any 2-way. Even single driver speakers still need a "crossover" to sound best.

I would agree with Frank, you should really check out an existing design first. Find a small budget/entry-level build and start there. You will save yourself a ton of money and headaches, and, the result will sound good.
http://www.parts-express.com/project-gallery/speaker-projects/


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

This is going to be the second time today I have to say "moo baby moo" (or in this case, spec sheet!) *see reason for editing*

The Fostex has a crossover on the spec sheet. Use it or plan on a Fostex-size paper weight. 

The Seas specs show decent response to 400Hz, needs some contouring from there to ~1.5KHz, then you need to cross steeply to avoid come breakup which makes this driver completely unacceptable for hi-fi use without a crossover. 

Dreams are great. Ideas are great. Projects need a little common sense as they occur in the physical realm, not in imagination (although all my projects start there). 

Have fun,
Frank


----------

